# Tesla Roadside Assistance expiring soon



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

I searched for something related to this here and on the tesla website and I couldn't find anything about this. I got my model 3 back in December of 2018 which means that this coming December my included roadside assistance through Tesla will be expiring. Of course I haven't needed it this whole time (why would I when its free), but I know that because of Murphy's law once it's gone I'll get a flat or something like that. Has anyone with their cars longer than me have any ideas on if there is a subscription fee to keep the service. I've been under the impression that the Tesla service would be better for me than AAA since the local companies that Tesla contracts will (hopefully) have more training than the AAA reps.

What are people doing/planning to do when their included subscriptions run out?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Your insurance may include roadside insurance. 

Do the AAA reps need to be that intelligent? Aren't you just wanting them to dispatch the wrecker?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@sraatc17, it was my understanding that any Tesla owner can call roadside assistance. It’s just that after you are out of warranty, you will pay more for assistance. This is also my understanding with State Farm roadside assistance - anyone with State Farm can call for assistance regardless of whether they “have it” on their policy. The difference is cost of service.

Thankfully I’ve had no reason to test out my understandings. Would be interested to know if anyone can prove or disprove from experience.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Mine is still under warranty, but I doubled up with Geico's roadside service for only $5.20 every 6-months. Figure if I'm in an area Tesla can't come out I have a backup for a few bucks.


----------



## sraatc17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Your insurance may include roadside insurance.
> 
> Do the AAA reps need to be that intelligent? Aren't you just wanting them to dispatch the wrecker?


Just from what I remember reading years ago the thing that sticks in my head is that if you do need to be towed you need to make sure that they either send a flatbed or they have skates for the wheels that are on the ground, else you can damage the motor. Not that a AAA contractor wouldn't necessarily know or have that but I remember reading about someone early on who called AAA and the truck that they sent couldn't tow an electric car so he had to wait another couple of hours for another truck to come. Again this is all from memory of something I read years ago, but it was why I felt good about having the Tesla service.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I have AAA. I also added it to my car insurance, its dirt cheap, $5 a year. If AAA can't help, I will call someone else and have insurance coverage. BTW, I also carry plugs and an air compressor in case of a typical flat tire. Happened last year and didn't bother with any roadside help. Youtube videos galore on how to do this.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sraatc17 said:


> ...I remember reading about someone early on who called AAA and the truck that they sent couldn't tow an electric car so he had to wait another couple of hours for another truck to come.


I had this happen when I tore a sidewall in my Nissan Leaf. I had Liberty Mutual then and towing was part of my insurance. They said that they would have to send a flatbed because it's electric. Which is ridiculous, of course, since the Leaf is front-wheel drive - they could have simply raised the front end.

I can see that being an issue for AWD vehicles though.


----------

